# Nursing Home Visit!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Nothing brings more joy than baby animals. So baby animals visiting my grandmother at the nursing home she lives at means joy for many people! For privacy reasons, I'll only post pictures of my grandmother and employees with the goats, not any of the other residents who snuggled on goatlings. 

They were so good on their little adventure. Their names are Ron and Luna. Nooo, not after Harry Potter characters. Their future owners chose the names because Ron is a neighbor who shares a birthday with the kids, and Luna because the kids were born whilst the supermoon was still in the sky! 

Luna spent almost the entire time in my grandmother's lap. A warm grandma lap made her a very happy little goat! Ron got passed around for folks to pet or hold if they wanted to! There were so many happy faces during our visit!

The kids were happy to reunite with their mother afterwards. But they were no worse for the wear, and not tired, since they spent a long time zooming and playing after a quick nurse!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That is so nice. I can just see the joy in their faces that they have being able to hold and love the animals.. A small gift that is so large in value


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, how sweet! I'm sure everyone just loved it!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely precious. What a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your grandma sure looked happy. I bet everyone loved it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, that is so sweet.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww, those babies are so cute! Momma is cute, too. What a wonderful thing to do, good on you!


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

I loved your pics, and your babies are darling. There's just something about holding a baby that warms your heart!! Good for you for doing this for your grandmother and the others!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow what a great surprise that must have been for everyone  The kids don't even have to wear diapers? They must be well trained!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Wow what a great surprise that must have been for everyone  The kids don't even have to wear diapers? They must be well trained!


We had some towels and baby wipes on hand. But we didn't need them. You know what worked great, was giving the kids 'potty breaks' on the grass. We'd take them outside, and as soon as we set them down on the soft grass, both would piddle and poo. Then, they were good for another round of snuggles and petting inside!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my goodness. those kids are so cuddly!!! you can really see the joy in everyone's faces!!! they're so cute! bet you they still smell like baby goat. mmm...love that smell!


----------

